# Think Pink instead of NAF Pink Powder?



## royal (17 August 2010)

Hi

Has anyone used Brincombe's Think Pink. Looks almost exactly the same as NAF PP, but is half the price and has linseed in it!!

Any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## kirstyl (17 August 2010)

I'd be interested in people's opinions on this too! Have used Naf PP but not the other one


----------



## royal (18 August 2010)

Bump


----------



## applecart14 (18 August 2010)

royal said:



			Hi

Has anyone used Brincombe's Think Pink. Looks almost exactly the same as NAF PP, but is half the price and has linseed in it!!

Any feedback would be appreciated!
		
Click to expand...

I've emailed the company for a breakdown of indredients, recommended feed rate compared with pink powder fed currently at one x 8g scoop a day to my WB.  Also for cost.

Will let you know once I receive a reply.


----------



## royal (18 August 2010)

Thats great thank! Be interested to hear what they say!


----------



## teddyt (18 August 2010)

I dont know anything about think pink but there are many similar supplements to pink powder that work out much better value for money based on cost per day and nutrient value. I too will be interested in your reply applecart


----------



## brinicombe (18 August 2010)

Dear All,
Thank you very much for your interest in Think Pink. Applecart 14 sent an email to me, but as my reply was quite specific to her horse I thought it would be best to add something which I hope will be helpful to all of you.

Think Pink is a great general purpose feed supplement or concentrated feed balancer. It can be fed at 50g per day for general use, or we recommend a double dose for short term use, eg following illness or for competition stress etc. 

The product provides a good broad range of all the essential vitamins and minerals combined with 5% linseed oil for coat condition. We use a specific yeast which has been specially approved as a 'digestibility enhancer for horses' so it will help improve fibre digestion and food utilisation so that your horse can get more from his feed. We have also added some acid buffers to help maintain gut pH and combat the effects of stress. 

At 50g per day a 2kg tub will last 40 days and has an RRP of £12.50. We also have a 10kg at £51.95. You can purchase direct from us, or from your local feed shop.

If you would like a full specification sheet, or information on your local stockist please contact me on info@brinicombe-equine.co.uk. There is more information on our website, plus some customer testimonials and 'before and after' pictures. 

Thank you all for your interest in our product, and if you would like specific advice for your horses please don't hesitate to contact me.
Hermione
Brinicombe Equine


----------



## almrc (18 August 2010)

I have worked this out recently actually, funny that 

OK SO....


Think pink= £10.95 for 2kg.

For horses this needs to be fed at long term feeding 1 scoop which they say is 50g per day. 2000 divided by 50 = 40 days. 27p per day (worked out as 0.273). However, I can't get this locally so with postage, this would be altogether about £14, so 35p per day.


Lets compare this to:

NAF Pink powder =  £24 for 1.4kg

For horses, you need to feed 2-3 scoops per day, so I would feed 2 scoops per day which is 16 g. 1400 divided by 16 = 87.5 days. Also 27p per day (worked out as 0.273)

I decided from this to stay use pink powder. Although it looks like you are getting a better deal, you are feeding different amounts so when you work it out you can see pink powder is better. I emailed through for a break down of nutrients and although it has linseed oil, it misses out a few nutrients and is a lot less of others. 

Hope this helps


----------



## royal (18 August 2010)

Well I feel PP at 24g a day so that works out to 0.41p a day for me.

What nutrients does it miss out?

Thanks for the post Brinimcombe...I would still be interested in seeing what is included/not included v the Pink Powder.


----------



## applecart14 (18 August 2010)

brinicombe said:



			Dear All,
Thank you very much for your interest in Think Pink. Applecart 14 sent an email to me, but as my reply was quite specific to her horse I thought it would be best to add something which I hope will be helpful to all of you.

Think Pink is a great general purpose feed supplement or concentrated feed balancer. It can be fed at 50g per day for general use, or we recommend a double dose for short term use, eg following illness or for competition stress etc. 

The product provides a good broad range of all the essential vitamins and minerals combined with 5% linseed oil for coat condition. We use a specific yeast which has been specially approved as a 'digestibility enhancer for horses' so it will help improve fibre digestion and food utilisation so that your horse can get more from his feed. We have also added some acid buffers to help maintain gut pH and combat the effects of stress. 

At 50g per day a 2kg tub will last 40 days and has an RRP of £12.50. We also have a 10kg at £51.95. You can purchase direct from us, or from your local feed shop.

If you would like a full specification sheet, or information on your local stockist please contact me on info@brinicombe-equine.co.uk. There is more information on our website, plus some customer testimonials and 'before and after' pictures. 

Thank you all for your interest in our product, and if you would like specific advice for your horses please don't hesitate to contact me.
Hermione
Brinicombe Equine
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your help Hermione, it was very kind and helpful of you to come onto this site and explain your companies products.


----------



## almrc (18 August 2010)

Here you go  this is what they emailed me below. On a basic level that I understand about this kind of stuff, what I could see was:

No Iodine, no Nicotinic Acid. Magnesium is loads less (0.63 compared to pp 1025)
biotin also less (14 compared with 22 in pp) and theres less fibre, less protein and no ash. 

The main bit for me was the lack of biotin and magnesium as I am aware this is good for healthy feet and my mare had previous problems with this which is personally why PP suits me best. 

Anyway, I'll let you analyse it as you wish. Hope it helps you decide.

Ash %
48.74
Iron mg/kg
2,000
Vitamin B6 mg/kg
100
Fibre %
3.25
Selenium mg/kg
5.0
Biotin mg/kg
14
Protein %
9.56
Iodine mg/kg
22.0
Pantothenic acid mg/kg
180
Oil %
5.39
Zinc mg/kg
2,350
Niacin mg/kg
180
Lysine %
0.4
Cobalt mg/kg
7.43
Choline mg/kg
3000
Methionine %
0.28
Sulphur mg/kg
686
Vitamin K mg/kg
100
Calcium %
10.0
Copper mg/kg
500
Folic acid mg/kg
80
Phosphorus %
1.0
Vitamin A iu
110,000
Vitamin C mg/kg
100
Magnesium %
0.63
Vitamin D3 iu
30,000
Chelated trace elements

Sodium %
8.0
Vitamin E iu
2,000
No artificial colours/flavours

Chlorine %
11.16
Vitamin B12 mcg/kg
1,800
Omega 3 oils

Potassium mg/kg
500
Vitamin B1 mg/kg
100
Non GM

Manganese mg/kg
1,450
Vitamin B2  mg/kg
100


----------

